# Anyone got their uber tax forms yet?



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

so yeah... anyone?


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

It's still very early


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

i thought all tax forms had to be sent out by the end of january, correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

W2 and 1096s have to mailed by January 31.


----------

